# Hss + cobalt for home use



## MW/MC (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello what / where and kinds of hss do you guys use ?
What kind of set ups do you have for  resharpening ? 
Seem like a good way to go for the older slower rpm mills / lathes


----------



## gerritv (Nov 5, 2021)

I use HSS 1/4 and 1/8" square, plus 6 and 8mm round. Mostly from Aliepxress. HSS is not restricted to use in older machines, I run fairly high RPM/SFM on my cuts in steel and aluminum.

My main precision grinder is an Alexander 2CGD d-bit grinder with some shop made attachments. The square blanks fit in a collet, with a square to round adapter I made according to Harold Hall's method. (http://www.homews.co.uk/page75.html)
For some things I still use a bench grinder, with a Harold Hall style grinding rest. (http://www.homews.co.uk/page146.html)

The 6 and 8mm round goes into holders made in the Tryally style (https://www.youtube.com/c/tryally) that then fit in my AXA tool holders for the 1022. I will be making similar holders soon for my Taig lathe as well.

Gerrit


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 5, 2021)

The HSS i use is 1/8 to 3/8 sq. usually the larger size.                                                                                                                            Use a bench grinder with a fine wheel, that was how i was taught back in the dark ages at SIAST. You couldn't use machines except a grinder till you could sharpen a drill bit and a lathe bit by hand. Serves me well those skills i learned.                                  I don't use a lot of carbide, have some but just seem to grab what i know best. I will grind some odd shaped bits up depending on the job.


----------

